# FCS Gathering in January



## Leo Daher (Dec 21, 2003)

Ray Dionaldo will be holding a Filipino Combat Systems (FCS) Gathering in Clearwater, FL on January 17 and 18. Material covered will include empty hand, stick and blade, with special training in the kerambit and the sarong. The Gathering is open to all styles and ranks, and no previous experience is required. For more information, check the FCS Website.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12160


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 10, 2004)

Looks like I won't be able to make it to this Gathering.  Hopefully, there'll be another in the fall and I can make that one.

I hereby give my permission for Aldon and Andy to receive any beating that was coming my way 

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone going to post a review???

Cthulhu


----------

